

Are you concerned about viruses/trojans on your Mac? - andrewstuart

Do you use any sort of antivirus/trojan/malware detector?  Or are you pretty confident that your Mac is secure.
======
spravtek
I approach this 'question' differently for myself, it's not so much that I
worry about Trojans/malware for my Mac, I know they exist though, it's more
like I don't want to be the 'weak' link in the chain. Let's say I pick up some
kind of Trojan/malware/virus for a Windows PC, unbeknown to me I send it to
someone who uses only Windows PC's, that makes me the bad person because I was
thinking I don't need an anti-virus protection ... I'm working with a Mac no?
Why do I need any protection? ... I know the other person needs anti-virus
protection too, but in case he/she doesn't, I'm not liable, I did what I could
to protect my PC/Mac.

So, yeah ... I use a detector, not only for the small(er) chance I get a Mac
Trojan/Malware ... But also to protect anybody I do business with ... Well
more to protect anybody in general.

Extra benefit, it keeps my system clean(ish) of tracking cookies and other
privacy invading nasties.

------
chapel
I am confident my Macs are secure. I do run Little Snitch to monitor incoming
and outgoing data connections, but other than that I don't worry.

The nice thing about OS X is the simple way it handles installing applications
and if they ask for elevated permissions. I know that there are
vulnerabilities with Macs, but I really didn't have an issue on Windows either
because I paid attention to what I was running and where I was surfing online.

~~~
mcotton
+1 for little snitch Its shocking to see how many apps make silent
connections.

------
daimyoyo
I think that unless I go to a site online that I should be behind a proxy, or
start loading thumbdrives I find on the street I should be ok. That said, I
will not upload attachments from emails I don't recognize. Even though I have
a Mac, it's not hackproof.

